# I-94 and Highway 1



## Deleted member 363 (Apr 21, 2011)

Does anyone have experience with I-94 or Canada's highway 1?

I would like to take both, but I am wondering if they don't get enough traffic. I-94 and highway one are in the middle of nowhere. Then again, what interstate isn't in the middle of nowhere?


----------



## Lizzzzz (Apr 21, 2011)

94 is alright between minneapolis and ann arbor michigan. i'm gonna be doin highway 1 this summer in canada. pretty excited about it.


----------

